

Feedback in Game Design - jeff18
http://blog.wolfire.com/2010/04/Feedback-In-Game-Design

======
moultano
Here are some videos of the game in question. It looks like an incredibly
interesting concept: <https://www.achrongame.com/site/gameplay-videos.php>

